# Is MIAMI really this strict???



## stussy (Feb 25, 2005)

Story I just read......

Miami Newspaper, February 24, 2005

Two men have been arrested and charged with having anabolic steroids without a prescription, according to the Broward Sheriff's Office.

Ronald McDonough and Terry Mollica, both 39, were arrested at the home they share in Oakland Park Tuesday evening.

The investigation revealed that not only did both men have the drugs, but also that McDonough was wanted on a warrant for a traffic violation. When detectives went to his home, McDonough agreed to a search of the home.

Inside the house, investigators found five different kinds of anabolic steroids -- more than 200 pills altogether. McDonough was arrested, along with Mollica, on five counts each of possession of anabolic steroids without a prescription. McDonough was also charged through the warrant with failing to register a motor vehicle.

Both men admitted to possession of the drugs, but denied buying or selling the substances, according to BSO.

Both were booked at BSO's main jail.


*YOU WOULD THINK THEY WOULD BE GOING AFTER MORE IMPORTANT THINGS LIKE MURDERERS AND CRACK DEALERS.*


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 25, 2005)

so they only were arrested because the cops happened to find them.....thats not too bad......i thought that they came just because they suspected them having steroids......


----------



## Tainter (Feb 25, 2005)

why the hell did they give permission?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 25, 2005)

stussy68 said:
			
		

> Story I just read......
> 
> Miami Newspaper, February 24, 2005
> The investigation revealed that not only did both men have the drugs, but also that McDonough was wanted on a warrant for a traffic violation. When detectives went to his home, McDonough agreed to a search of the home.
> ...



OMG. 5 different kinds of steroids that total more than 200 pills. They should have been arrested. First, you have two 39 year old men living together. What's up with that? Second, they didn't have enough of any one steroid to run a decent cycle.

I'd love to see the final outcome on this one. My guess is they will be slapped with a very small fine or the charges will get dropped all together.


----------



## tee (Feb 26, 2005)

Hmm, Anyone want to bet that they are two homos with the butt flu and taking steroids to prevent muscle wasting?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 26, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Hmm, Anyone want to bet that they are two homos with the butt flu and taking steroids to prevent muscle wasting?


Biatches.


----------



## stussy (Feb 26, 2005)

*Two Men Miami And Injecting??? Coincidence???*



			
				tee said:
			
		

> Hmm, Anyone want to bet that they are two homos with the butt flu and taking steroids to prevent muscle wasting?



Hey DR, remember that WHERE TO INJECT Thread you posted?  Well, I bet you the guy on that website, was one of those guys that got busted. LOL. He probably got caught while trying to aspirate the needle. HAHA. Still haven't figured that one out.


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

What about the fact that one of them is named Ronald McDonald?  lol j/k


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Biatches.



You guys need to remember that Oracle is gay and we don't want to offend him.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 26, 2005)

Oracle's gay?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 26, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> You guys need to remember that Oracle is gay and we don't want to offend him.



And IMDAMAN1 is my ass..pirator. lol. fucker. And no i'm not gay...he just wishes i was.


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> And IMDAMAN1 is my ass..pirator. lol. fucker. And no i'm not gay...he just wishes i was.



No really - I thought you were.  Don't be ashamed bro - we don't discriminate here.  You don't see anyone giving Tee a hard time do you (except his boyfriend).


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 26, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> You guys need to remember that Oracle is gay and we don't want to offend him.


Oops, sorry Oracle. I didn't mean to offend your gay, faggot ass.


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lol Lol Lol Lol Lol Lol


----------



## tee (Feb 26, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> No really - I thought you were.  Don't be ashamed bro - we don't discriminate here.  You don't see anyone giving Tee a hard time do you (except his boyfriend).




Jealousy will not get you my wife


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Let her go man - go with your true desires.  Not me, though!


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 27, 2005)

I find myself to be the "butt" of Imdaman's gay jokes lately.....i'm beginning to wonder why.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 27, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry Oracle. I didn't mean to offend your gay, faggot ass.



That's ok DR i return the sentiments


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 27, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I find myself to be the "butt" of Imdaman's gay jokes lately.....i'm beginning to wonder why.



If you don't know, maybe you better "ass" somebody.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 27, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> You guys need to remember that Oracle is gay and we don't want to offend him.



Come on guys, lighten up on Oracle.  In his defence, a study was just published that states being a faggot ass homo is genetically pre-determined.  So see his genetics make him a queer stool pushin rump wrangler, he did not choose to me this way.  So instead of flaming him we should support him.  Everybody together now, WHAT DO WE WANT GAY RIGHTS WHEN DO WE WANT THEM NOW!


----------



## stussy (Feb 27, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Come on guys, lighten up on Oracle.  In his defence, i being a faggot ass homo is genetics.  i see his queer stool pushin rump in wranglers, he did choose me.  So instead of faming him we should support him.  Everybody together now, WHAT DO WE WANT GAY RIGHTS WHEN DO WE WANT THEM NOW!



It is nice to see how one man can show his burning affection for another man. LOL LOL  j/k


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 27, 2005)

stussy68 said:
			
		

> It is nice to see how one man can show his burning affection for another man. LOL LOL  j/k



Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't remember writing that!


----------



## stussy (Feb 27, 2005)

caught.....I kinda changed it....I was just kiddin' around . No hard feelings??? LOL


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 27, 2005)

stussy68 said:
			
		

> caught.....I kinda changed it....I was just kiddin' around . No hard feelings??? LOL



No hard feeling at all bro, I can't believe I haven't thought about doing that before.  LMFAO!!


----------

